# cardinal tetra with funny spot near tail.



## bevan (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi,

I notice that one of my cardinals has a large vertical white spot/line near the his tail, on both sides... (I think it may have already been there, but less obvious before I moved him to the new tank) and I think the same thing is forming on another cardinal (I'm not sure if it's fungus, I can't really tell if its external and fuzzy or just discolouration.)


I am currently cycling a new 150 (40 Gallon) tank (about 1 week into it).
I have about 5 cardinal tetras, 4 rasporas 2 glowlights and a betta in there.
(Probably wasn't the best choice of fish to have in there - i know).
I had these fish (minus the beta) in a 28litre tank for about 18months.
I recently added 3 glowlights (to the 28litre) but one of them died from fungus about 2 weeks after i put it in.

I have the betta in because my wife had 2 of them at work and one got very sick (wasn't look after very well) and he is now living in the 28litre tank. I moved all my other fish to the 150Litre.

I have been keeping a close eye on the ammonia and nitrite levels - I have been doing water changes to keep the ammonia levels down and nitrites are just starting to show. Ph is neutral.


I'll try and get a photo and post it on here. the fish seem perfectly happy otherwise.

Thanks


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

hmmm... could be nothing, could be very serious. A pic would be a big help


----------



## bevan (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for your fast reply - I have managed to get a half decent photo of what I mean. My tank has finished cycling (it cycled very quickly actually) - and assuming that this is a fungus I started a treatment using Multi Cure which has Malachite Green, Methylene Blue and Acriflavine in it. All the fish seem pretty happy (though I had to remove the apple snails, apparently malachite green is deadly to them), I treated 3 days ago and I am due for retreatment tonight... 










a 3rd Cardinal is showing this (to a much lesser degree) now as well. 
It's strange that it appears in the same place on each, makes me wonder..

Any way - what do you think?


----------



## bevan (Sep 28, 2007)

I thought I might mention that the Betta in hospital, isn't anymore  poor Darren.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That's not good.

It looks very much like the first stages of neon disease Pleistophora. Nasty & incurable, it can wipe out all your tetras in a few months. Yellowing/fading and wasting of the caudal peduncle is the first sign. 

IF you can tell for sure that it's external and fuzzy, then you just have a problem with fungus or bacteria. If it looks internal, though, then your fish are not gonna make it.


----------



## bevan (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi thanks for your reply.

I have read about neon tetra disease before and was under the impression that it only affected neons but I googled it straight away when i read your reply and I found lots of references. 

Examples

Quote from About.com
"Neon Tetra Disease (Pleistophora hyphessobryconis): -
Even the common Goldfish can become infected. Interestingly enough, Cardinal tetras are resistant to the ravages of Neon Tetra disease. Caused by the sporozoan, Pleistophora hyphessobryconis, the disease is known for its rapid and high mortality rate among neons. To date there is no known cure, the only 'treatment' being the immediate removal of diseased fish to preserve the remaining fish."

"http://www.fishdeals.com/fish_diseases/neon_tetra_disease/
As the disease progresses, affected muscle tissue begins to turn white, generally starting within the color band and areas along the spine. As additional muscle tissue is affected, the pale coloration expands. Damage to the muscles can cause curvature or deformation of the spine, which may cause the fish to have difficulty in swimming. It is not unusual for the body of the fish to have a lumpy appearance as the cysts deform the muscles. "

The other references I found are similar. 

I note that the first one states that cardinal tetras are resistant, I have cardinals.
The second says that the whiteness generally starts on the color band.
My fish have been showing this whiteness for a few weeks and apparently Pleistophora is quick and deadly. My fish are showing no other symptoms..

I'm just going to hope the multi cure has an affect because it looks like I have found a new disease (just my luck  ) (or it's just a fungus - I hope!)

Thanks for your help. I appreciate it. Any other enlightening info would be great.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Resistant does not equal immune.
The photo clearly shows textbook Pleistophora symptoms.
Oh, well, good luck anyway.


----------



## bevan (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks again. Perhaps you are right, you obviously have more experience than me, I haven't dealt with this before. 

I haven't made my judgement purely on the fact that cardinals are resistant, but also on the fact that my other tetras are not effected, and the whitish spots are the only symptom and also that the progress has been slow (also on further inspection this morning I am inclined to think it looks more external, but it's still hard to say :? ) 
These appear to be the most common list of symptoms:

1. Fish begins to lose coloration. - No symptom.
2. As cysts develop, the body may become lumpy. - Possible cyst but no lumpy body.
3. Fish has difficulty swimming. - No symptom
4. In advanced cases the spine may become curved. - No symptom
5. Secondary infections such as fin rot and bloating. - No symptom

I guess i need to wait and see.

Thanks again.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, they don't call it "tetra disease," but "neon" disease. The reason for that is that neons get hit the hardest and fastest, and that the faded colors are most easily spotted.
Good luck.


----------

